# The Cat Man of Aleppo



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Syria has been much in the news of late, sadly for all the wrong reasons, but amidst the brutality and violence a ray of compassion shines forth ...

Alaa a Syrian ambulance driver spends savings on feeding orphaned pets | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Marvellous...and amazingly they do not look like cruelty or charity cases...most look to be in decent condition. Great that he got publicity and hope as a result he gets donations to help.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Marvellous...and amazingly they do not look like cruelty or charity cases...most look to be in decent condition. Great that he got publicity and hope as a result he gets donations to help.


Maybe I should re-read the article, but I don't believe he has personally sought this publicity nor is he soliciting donations as far as I'm aware. 
I doubt funds could reach him anyway. The Islamic terrorists have the city hemmed in (They want to make it part of their 'Caliphate'....) and the banking system has collapsed.

How a simple act of kindness shines out. What he is doing is beautiful. (I don't believe I have ever seen so many comments and shares on a Daily Mail article before. It has really struck a cord with people.) 
And the fact of the 'darkness' enveloping the region only highlights all the more his act of compassion.

Those simple acts of kindness we take for granted, their impact can reach further than we might know....


----------

